# SHOOTERS : 98 Bravo



## Gewehrsmann (Oct 11, 2009)

I started working up loads and getting some dope for the 98 Bravo.  The first day of shooting things went quite well, 1/2 minute groups at 100 and 200 yds.  

Went out today to shoot the rifle prone and became frustrated with eratic groups.  The day was a bit windy with a fairly consistent wind from 9 o'clock at about 10 mph.  Shots at 200 yds were basically all over the place, probably about 1.5 minutes, which is not acceptable.  After thinking it through, I guessed it might be the little screw thing on the back of the rifle.  This is called a mono pod screw and foot.  My suspicians are that this is a piece of shit, not sure yet.  I am use to the M21, M14, M1A and Palma Rifles none of these have mono-pod foots, never had a luxury of a mono pod foot (WTF).  I put a bag under the rifle and got back to a sub minute group, but ran out of ammo, so came home.  I ordered some 300 grain bullets and will have another go at it next weekend.


----------



## Gewehrsmann (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the issue with the mono-pod foot might be inconsistent cheek pressure on the rifle butt, with direct pressure on this Mono-pod foot with a hard surface (the ground)  I could be wrong, but will try a variety of positions next week with and without the Mono pod foot.


----------

